# Indy the Newest Addition to the Family!



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

I really wanted another cat before Ozark got too old to accept another cat. I went to the pound and adopted this 5 month old kitten. His name...Indy!




























I am currently uploading a video so you can see him in action! He's really hard to photograph.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

He's a pretty boy. I'm glad to finally see him home!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Indy is darling! I love his white booties contrasting with his stripes.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

There is the video! He has been tattooed on his belly with his shelter number in case anyone is wondering what that is on his stomach.


----------



## lunabell12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Indy is darling! I love his colors. Hope everthing is going well.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Ha, the boy has a name now! He is truely precious. You both are lucky to find each other!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

aniela said:


> http://s1253.photobucket.com/albums/hh590/eciupak/?action=view&current=P1010554.mp4
> 
> There is the video! He has been tattooed on his belly with his shelter number in case anyone is wondering what that is on his stomach.


I learned 2 new things from your post:
1. They do tattoo on cats! I thought it is only done on dogs... So I take it as you dont need to microchip him then?
2. Sooo... you can upload videos on photobucket! That will be handy


----------



## chuck72 (Jan 30, 2012)

Congratulations and good job adopting. What an energetic little guy. He looks very healthy and happy. I am interested to hear how your two kitties interact and get along.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Indy is so cute and silly. I want to kiss the white patch on his nose!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I love Indy! What an adorable kitty, and he looks so willing to be friendly and affectionate at this early stage.

What the heck is a tattoo on cats? Maybe I don't really want to know.... :-(


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

He is darling! I love his gold eyes. My kitten has a tattoo also!! He has a white belly so i saw it when we brought him home. My vet said that some shelters do tattoos because they are cheaper than microchipping, and they do it at the time they spay/neuter them. Its hard to read though, so i dont feel like its nearly as effective as microchipping. Also there are so many different registries, it would be hard to track the number.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Indy,eh? I take it he's the adventurous type. He DOES bear a passing resemblence to Harrison Ford...


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

What a handsome guy. You've made a great choice.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Gorgeous kitty!


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

He's so handsome! I like the name you finally picked for him.  My shelter chipped and didn't tattoo. :| But a lot of Oklahoma shelters do the tats because, let's face it, in OK, there are tons of strays running around, it would cost too much to chip them all.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks!

To all who are curious, I have started having Ozark and Indy play and eat together which, of course, is closely supervised. Ozark has stopped growling and being upset so this is the reason I have taken this step. They get several small sessions a day to play. There is some incompatibilities with their personalities but most of it is due to Indy being a kitten. Ozark is lazier than Indy and he also is a huge wimp.

Here is a video of the two playing.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

The most important question to me about Indy is: is he a cuddle-bug?


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

looks like they are already comfortable with each other!! makes me want a 2nd kitty


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

I am still going to be monitoring their together time but I think they are already pretty comfortable with each other. I'm so proud of my boy for accepting this new addition fairly quickly. :smile:

I have another video loading with them spending some cuddle time together. I'll get that in this thread very shortly. And, yes, in the video Ozark is grooming Indy a little bit! It's quite possibly the most precious thing I've seen. :mrgreen:

EDIT: And here is that video!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Looks like they'll soon be BFF.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have kitties who have been together for 4 years and won't get that close together. Soon they will be sleeping cheek to cheek.


----------

